# IMPORTANTE:  Falso email com previsão de temporal



## Vince (16 Abr 2010 às 18:21)

Há poucos meses atrás a quando da depressão extratropical de 27 de Fevereiro circulava na Internet um email falando de ciclone com intensidade de furacão, etc, o que era disparatado. Esse email acabou por originar uma nota pública do Instituto de Meteorologia. Quando essa nota surgiu, apareceu uma 2ª versão desse email, uma pessoa que se registou aqui apenas para colocar o texto desse email, mas  com um link da mensagem para o MeteoPT.com, o que era falso, pois não fomos nós que enviámos aquele email, numa aparente manobra tentando nos atribuir a autoria dessa mensagem.

O assunto intrigou-nos bastante, mas resolvemos esquecer o assunto.

Agora, provavelmente desde ontem, um brincalhão qualquer anda a reenviar novamente emails desse tipo. Desta vez estão a usar o texto de uma antiga newsletter que o MeteoMoita.com enviou em Fevereiro a propósito dessa mesma depressão, mas com a data do texto original alterada, alertando para uma suposta tempestade para amanhã, sábado, dia 17 (o email original indicava dia 27). O que obviamente não tem nexo nenhum. O próprio email tem links para o MeteoPT.com, mas para o seguimento de Fevereiro. 

Quem está a fazer isto deve ser por brincadeira estúpida ou maldade.

Pedimos a todos que tenham recebido este email para nos enviar um forward para admin@meteopt.com com vista a tentarmos encontrar nos headers do email o IP de origem ou remetentes em comum, estabelecer ligações e encontramos a fonte primária, para procedermos criminalmente contra a pessoa que está a lançar estas chain-letters maldosas.

Quanto mais mails recebermos, mais fácil será estabelecer ligações e chegar ao email ou IP da fonte e procedermos a uma queixa criminal.

Se possuir alguma informação que possa ajudar-nos a identificar o autor, por favor contacte-nos por mensagem privada.

*Agradecemos a colaboração de todos. E nunca reenviem emails deste género sem validar a sua autenticidade.
*
MeteoPT.com


----------



## PauloSR (16 Abr 2010 às 18:37)

Vince, estive agora a confirmar e nada recebi.

cumps


----------



## irpsit (16 Abr 2010 às 18:46)

Nunca percebi porque é que lançam estes mails absurdos.
Como o da velha história do Marte visivel com o tamanho da lua cheia... 
Todos os anos, a mesma história...


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Abr 2010 às 19:51)

Estive agora a confirmar e não tenho nenhum email deste tipo


----------



## TaviraMan (16 Abr 2010 às 21:08)

Boas

É impressionante como há pessoas que pegam neste tipo de acontecimentos para espalhar boatos falsos, faz-me lembrar o ditado: "Quem conta um conto, acrescenta-lhe um ponto" infelizmente existem pessoas assim, é triste Espero que apanhem o culpado e que seja punido como bem merece

Venho só para dizer que até ao momento eu sou um dos que não recebi email nenhum

Cumps.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Abr 2010 às 21:25)

Já varri o mail e não tenho nada do tipo.

Realmente, é triste que coisas destas aconteçam.Pessoas como estas mereciam tortura à antiga...


----------



## geoair.pt (16 Abr 2010 às 21:35)

Ainda não recebi, mas caso receba, encaminharei para a administração.
Já agora, podiam colocar na página do facebook que assim partilhávamos pelas nossos 'redes' de amigos.
Cumps


----------



## Pixie (16 Abr 2010 às 23:18)

Não recebi, mas se receber aviso!
Há gente com demasiado tempo livre..


----------



## Miazita (17 Abr 2010 às 12:54)

Também nada recebi e  isso sim é das coisas que mais me irrita.. Falarem  sem saber em nome de outros -.-' só porque é "fixe"


----------



## tsunami (17 Abr 2010 às 23:58)

Também não recebi nada, e como apago mail's constantemente, se calhar já apaguei e não me lembro, mas vou estar atento. Isto é uma brincadeira de muito mau gosto, enfim, alguém que não tem mais nada que fazer.


----------

